# Torque Pro-Set Stem



## Stumpjumper FSR (Aug 6, 2006)

The Specialized Pro-Set Stem lists a torque value of 40 inch lbs / 4.5 Nm 
Would you use a Ritchey Torque Key (5Nm) to tighten this stem or buy a torque wrench?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Stumpjumper FSR said:


> The Specialized Pro-Set Stem lists a torque value of 40 inch lbs / 4.5 Nm
> Would you use a Ritchey Torque Key (5Nm) to tighten this stem or buy a torque wrench?


I use a 3 way hex wrench, but I've worked on bikes for about 25 years and CF for 3. Never owned a torque wrench and never damaged a part, but I've read a few posts here on RBR where members have done damage using torque wrenches. Just my .02 cents.


----------



## sixteenstone96 (Feb 1, 2010)

Stumpjumper FSR said:


> The Specialized Pro-Set Stem lists a torque value of 40 inch lbs / 4.5 Nm
> Would you use a Ritchey Torque Key (5Nm) to tighten this stem or buy a torque wrench?



yes preset 5nm would be fine


----------



## Stumpjumper FSR (Aug 6, 2006)

sixteenstone96 said:


> yes preset 5nm would be fine


This is the response I just received from Specialized:

I am sorry, but it is not recommended to go over the torque spec. We hope you understand our position. Thank you again for contacting us
Please feel free to contact me at the phone number and extension listed below if you have any further questions.

I don't understand why they don't publish a maximum torque spec for the Pro Set as they did with the Carbon Sworks


----------



## DonDenver (May 30, 2007)

The pro set is labeled at 4.5 Nm (yes?) then set to 4.5. Max values don't need be stated. Also, I for one would _never_ use the Ritchey TK for that application. FWIW I own (several) Torque wrench’s that all been ranged and seasoned like any of my shop tools that require such calibration. I’ve long ago quit that “feel” approach be it guessing 45 ft pounds on a car bolt or a 6.2 Nm seat post wrench job.


----------



## Stumpjumper FSR (Aug 6, 2006)

DonDenver said:


> The pro set is labeled at 4.5 Nm (yes?) then set to 4.5. Max values don't need be stated. Also, I for one would _never_ use the Ritchey TK for that application. FWIW I own (several) Torque wrench’s that all been ranged and seasoned like any of my shop tools that require such calibration. I’ve long ago quit that “feel” approach be it guessing 45 ft pounds on a car bolt or a 6.2 Nm seat post wrench job.


Thanks for the advice, my LBS uses a Ritchy Torque Key so I wondered if I could get away with one (you would think because of liability they would actually torque fasteners correctly), I too am not a fan of the “feel approach“ so I’ll be ordering a Effetto Mariposa Giusta today.


----------

